# New to me Jointer



## scoopy (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All, New to the forum!! Need some advice. I am looking to pick up a TWS 6 "jointer built in 84, 3/4 horse motor for 100 bux. Knives are good. Are these decent machines?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never heard of it but I would buy it from your description and I already have a jointer. Let us know where it's at if you change your mind.


----------

